# Long term german visa ...allows you to travel in schengen area beyond 90 days?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello all. Just want to confirm/clarify what I have read here and elsewhere about getting a long term visa in Germany and any conditions attached . I am planning to arrive without a visa (from US so no need) to visit friends and take a month long course to earn TEFL certification. I plan to spend a good part of my alloyed 90 days outside Germany

Is it correct that I can apply for a longer term visa to remain in Germany sometime during my first 90 days and that provided I have adequate resources, health insurance and an address ( ie my friends' home) there is a good chance I would be allowed to stay for at least an additional 90 days? And do I understand correctly that given the nod in Germany, I can travel freely to other Schengen area countries? My goal is to be able to spend a total of 5 to 6 months in various countries doing a combination of tourism and retirement relocation reconnaissance. Thank you!


----------

